# Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Problem. Ich hab mir vor ca 2 Jahren ein PC zusammen bauen lassen (professionell). Es gab schon am Anfang Probleme, z.B. kam das Gehäuse nach Retoure verdellt zurück, zig Kabel nicht angeschlossen, etc pp.

Naja, jetzt hatte ich die ganze Zeit mit Temperatur-Problemen zu kämpfen, kaufte mir ein neues Gehäuse, etc pp, aber die Temperatur lag immer bei 60-70 Grad, was viel zu hoch war, aber das akzeptierte ich einfach.
Ich habe oft bemerkt, dass mein CPU-Kühler nicht richtig drauf sitzt, aber dachte das wäre normal. Jetzt habe ich in letzter Zeit mit sehr hohen Temperaturen zu kämpfen gehabt und habe 7 Mal Wärmeleitpaste mit verschiedenen Methoden drauf und dachte schon in bin zu blöd dazu.

Jetzt habe ich aber gestern gemerkt, ich habe wohl eine falsche Kühlerhalterung drauf, ich benutze zurzeit eine normale AM3 Halterung, brauche für diesen Lüfter aber irgendwie eine andere, da sie Schellen des Kühlers 3 Löcher haben und nach links und rechts sich bewegen lässt, sowie nach oben und unten. Solange ich den PC liegen lassen sind die Temperaturen um die 38 Grad.

Jetzt bin ich wie verrückt am googlen, ob ich ein Video finde, bei dem der Kühler für AMD eingebaut wird, aber gibt es wohl nicht.

Ich benutze den Arctic cooling freezer 13 co und zurzeit noch einen Phenom II 955 BE. Ich möchte bis Ende des Jahres ein neues Mainboard kaufen und wahrscheinlich auf Intel umsteigen, aber solange möchte ich, dass das System mal kühl läuft.

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich jetzt die richtige Halterung finde, bzw den Kühler richtig befestige? Laut Bedienungsanleitung müsste da eine andere Halterung drauf, aber ich habe keine Ahnung welche und bevor ich jetzt einen neuen kaufe und vor dem selben Problem stehe, lass ich das erstmal.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## shootme55 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Sollte wirklich nicht die passende Halterung verbaut worden sein, wär meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir einen neuen Kühler, der sowohl AM3 als auch So1150 kompatibel ist, verbau ihn jetzt mal auf deinem Phenom und Ende des Jahres zieht er um. Die Dinger gibts ja schon ab 15 Euro. Ich glaub eine neue Halterung würd dich nicht viel billiger kommen. 
Wenn du dir jetzt gleich ein ordentliches leises Modell kaufst und dann beim Intel weiterverwendest hast auch keinen Wertverlust.

Aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen wie man den Kühler mit der falschen Halterung montieren kann. Vielleicht ist der Anpressdruck nur zu wenig.


----------



## Stueppi (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Ich glaub sowas hast du gesucht? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR9WJ5-IEgk

Und was heißt professionell? Hast du dir die Teile selbst ausgesucht und der händler hats zusammengebaut oder hast du das auch vom Händler übernehmen lassen. Wenn der wirklich die Intel halterung genommen hat ist der ja ein echter "Profi" xD


----------



## arti.86 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

am bessten du kaufst dir neun neuen kühler.
der hier wär was :EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
kühlt ordentlich und passt auf beide sockel für den umzug dann und allzu teuer ist er auch nicht.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ja eine AM3 Halterung für AMD verbaut, der Lüfter ist laut Beschreibung auch unter anderem für AM3 geeignet. Wie ihr aber auf dem Foto hier seht

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5345/ecpw.jpg

ist die Halterung trotzdem irgendwie falsch. Entweder hat der Hersteller oder der Zusammenbauer einen Fehler gemacht. Man montiert ja nur die Halterung, das sind 4 Schrauben, hakt den Kühler ein und schraubt die Schraube fest. Sobald alles fest montiert ist, müsste der Kühler ja wie eine 1 sitzen, tut er aber eben nicht.

Sobald ich meinen PC aufstelle, "fällt" der Kühler runter, somit ist der Kontakt kaum noch gegeben und die CPU überhitzt. Jetzt wo mein PC auf dem Boden liegt, mit dem Mainboard nach unten und der Kühlkörper Kontakt hat, komme ich nicht über 50 Grad. Aber sobald ich den PC jetzt wieder normal hinstelle und der Kühler sich bewegt, springt die CPU-Temperatur wieder auf 70-80 Grad.

Deswegen ist da die falsche Halterung drin oder sonst was falsch, ich kenne mich da aber nicht aus und wollte es vermeiden jetzt nochmal 30 für ´nen Lüfter auszugeben, da ich Student bin und mir nächsten Monat ´nen i5 3570k und ein neues Mainboard kaufen wollte, was auch wieder 300 Euro kostet. Aber komm ich wohl nicht rum.



arti.86 schrieb:


> am bessten du kaufst dir neun neuen kühler.
> der hier wär was :EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> kühlt ordentlich und passt auf beide sockel für den umzug dann und allzu teuer ist er auch nicht.


 
Ja, hast wohl recht. Ist zwar ein Doppelkauf und eigentlich total unnötig, aber was will man machen, so kann das nicht bleiben. Bin froh, dass mir der CPU nicht verreckt ist. Ich verstehs nur nicht, dass ein Kühler, der für AM3 gebaut wird, nicht auf einen AM3 Steckplatz passt, bzw nicht Bombenfest hält. Ich hoffe mit dem neuen gibt das keine Probleme.

http://www.alternate.de/Thermalrigh...cho_Rev.A,_CPU-Kuehler/html/product/1024658/? 

Habe jetzt den hier gekauft. Hoffe das passt dann ohne Probleme. Der PC macht mir nur Ärger, der ist verflucht^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Eigentlich ist so die Montage richtig auch was die Haltenasen angeht. Eigentlich müsste ja ein Hebelchen oder eine Schraube sein um den Kühler zu arretieren. Auf Bild 7 kann man die Haltenasen recht gut sehen, und wenn der Lüfter demontiert ist müsste man jeweils eine Schraube vor und hinter dem Kühler sehen die man so wie ich es sehe festziehen muss.

Was hast du denn als Gehäuse, denn der Macho paßt nicht in jedes Gehäuse da er sehr hoch ist


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist so die Montage richtig auch was die Haltenasen angeht. Eigentlich müsste ja ein Hebelchen oder eine Schraube sein um den Kühler zu arretieren. Auf Bild 7 kann man die Haltenasen recht gut sehen, und wenn der Lüfter demontiert ist müsste man jeweils eine Schraube vor und hinter dem Kühler sehen die man so wie ich es sehe festziehen muss.
> 
> Was hast du denn als Gehäuse, denn der Macho paßt nicht in jedes Gehäuse da er sehr hoch ist


 
Die Haltenasen hab ich hier. Ich habe für AMD aber nur die Halterung, 6 Schrauben und die Schellen. Und ja, es sind 2 Schrauben zu sehen, diese sind aber wie gesagt bis zum Anschlag festgedreht, also dass es daran liegt, das etwas zu locker ist, ist es sicher nicht. Denkst Du, dass es daran liegt, dass die fehlen? Die sind doch für die Intelbauweise oder? Wie gesagt, ich habe wie wild gestern auf Youtube nach einem AMD-Einbauvideo geschaut, aber habe nur für Intel gefunden. Die Intelsachen liegen hier auch bei, aber bringen mir ja herzlich wenig, zumindest für diese Config.

Ich benutze ein Zalman Z9, denke der dürfte passen, RAM-Kühlung usw benutze ich ja nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde nur Angaben von 16cm über die max. Kühlerhöhe, daher wird der reg. Macho nicht passen und müsste wohl auf den Macho 120 ausweichen. Was die Infos angeht da hast du recht, es ist wirklich spärlich und wenn man den Kühler selbst nicht nutzt kann man ja nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Deeron (18. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe den Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2.

Von der Halterung her ist er baugleich mit deiner. 

Ich sehe allerdings einen Fehler auf deinem Bild.

WICHTIG: 

Lautmontageanleitung für die AMD Sockel (Welche Seit AM3 inkl FM1 und FM2 gleich sind) gehören die Schrauben für die Haltebleche (die mit den 3 Viereckigen Löchern) in die ÄUßEREN Löcher.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2.
> 
> Von der Halterung her ist er baugleich mit deiner.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, wie dämlich. Ich glaube Du hast recht. Aber auf der Anleitung sieht man nur von der Seite und auf die zwei Löcher habe ich jetzt gar nicht geachtet. Megapeinlich  Ich ändere das mal 

War leider auch nicht die Lösung. Sobald man die beide Schrauben ins hintere Loch verschiebt, ist es viel zu lang und hat gar keinen Halt mehr. Eine Schraube muss ins innere und eine ins äußere, beide ins innere oder beide ins äußere geht absolut nicht.

Wobei ich aber gemerkt habe, nach unten hin, wo die Schraube im inneren Loch befestigt ist, sitzt der Kühler fest, nur oben, wo die Schraube im äußeren Loch verschraubt ist, lässt sich der Kühler verschieben. Vllt sollte ich oben mal den Lüfter ins innere Loch und unten ins äußere.

Ich teste das mal

Edit: Also, ich hab jetzt mal die obere Schraube nach innen und wie ich gedacht hatte, oben sitzt der Kühler jetzt bombenfest und unten, wo jetzt die Schraube im letzten Loch ist, lässt sich der Kühler nach oben ziehen. Wenn man den Computer aufgerichtet hat, hatte die Schwerkraft den Kühler natürlich nach unten gezogen, da man den oben ja hochziehen konnte. So hatte der Kühlkörper keinen Kontakt und die CPU überhitzte. Dadurch dass das jetzt getauscht ist, kann ich den Pc aufrichten und die Schwerkraft hat jetzt keinen Einfluss mehr drauf.

Meine Temperatur liegt im Moment jetzt bei 51 Grad im Ruhezustand und der PC ist aufgerichtet, das ist für den Moment schon ein gutes Zeichen, denn normal lag die bei 70-75 Grad.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler oder so, ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da jetzt noch besser oder anders machen könnte.

Ich werde das jetzt erstmal im Auge behalten, wie sich das mit der Temperatur verhält. Solange ich jetzt noch die CPU habe, kann ich damit gut leben, wenn ich dann die Intel benutze, die ja ein anderes System hat, hoffe ich, der Kühler hält dann. Wenn nicht muss ich mir dann halt einen neuen kaufen, eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht, aber besser als 70 Grad oder den PC auf dem Boden liegen zu haben.

Ich wüsste jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr, woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Deeron (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Beide schrauben müssen ins äußere. dabei werden die Schrauben vor dem einhaken in den Sockel, nur soweit fest gemacht, das das Halteblech nicht mehr abfallen kann. dann setzt du den kühler auf die CPU und hakst die Bleche in den Sockel ein. Ging bei meinem sehr leicht, da sie ja noch locker sitzen. Nachdem die Bleche festgehakt sind, ziehst du die Schrauben gleichmäßig fest.

Leider ahtte ich das Hot To Montagevideo versaut und auch schon gelöscht, sonst könnte ich dir das Video geben -..-


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Beide schrauben müssen ins äußere. dabei werden die Schrauben vor dem einhaken in den Sockel, nur soweit fest gemacht, das das Halteblech nicht mehr abfallen kann. dann setzt du den kühler auf die CPU und hakst die Bleche in den Sockel ein. Ging bei meinem sehr leicht, da sie ja noch locker sitzen. Nachdem die Bleche festgehakt sind, ziehst du die Schrauben gleichmäßig fest.
> 
> Leider ahtte ich das Hot To Montagevideo versaut und auch schon gelöscht, sonst könnte ich dir das Video geben -..-


 
Hm. Aber das ist doch viel zu lang das System? Naja gut, ich bau das alles jetzt komplett aus und probier es erstmal "trocken" mit Deinem System. Ich melde mich dann

Sry, aber das kannst Du ernsthaft vergessen. Mit beiden Schrauben außen ist das Ding viel zu lang. Ich habe gerade den AM3 Sockel raus, d.h auch das komplette Mainboard raus, die Lüfterhalterung vom Lüfter runter geschraubt. Die Halterung ist viel zu weit. Wenn beide Schrauben komplett fest sind, muss ich nur kurz dran rütteln und hab das Ding in der Hand. Ganz davon zu schweigen, wenn da ein 800 Gramm Lüfter dran hängt.

Ich glaub Dir das, aber mit diesen Komponenten wie ich sie hier habe, funktioniert diese Methode nicht. Ich hab wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von PCs, aber da würde ich glaube ich sogar meinen kompletten PC verwetten, dass das hier so nicht geht.


----------



## Deeron (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Die Wette gilt ^^ ich komm gern mal vorbei .

Spaß.

Mal so ne doofe Frage nebenbei... demontierst du eigentlich auch immer die Halterung, die eigentlich auf dem Mainboard fest ist? Also das Blaue Plastikteil mit den 4 Großen schrauben.

PS und EDIT: Bitte verwende doch die Begriffe Kühler und Lüfter im richtigen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*



Deeron schrieb:


> Die Wette gilt ^^ ich komm gern mal vorbei .
> 
> Spaß.
> 
> Mal so ne doofe Frage nebenbei... demontierst du eigentlich auch immer die Halterung, die eigentlich auf dem Mainboard fest ist? Also das Blaue Plastikteil mit den 4 Großen schrauben.


 
Nein, natürlich nicht. Das hab ich jetzt nur gemacht, dass ich das wirlich von allen Seiten begutachten kann und ohne Probleme dran komme und es ging definitiv nicht. Das Ding hat so viel Luft, ich verschiebe das ein klein wenig und kann es sofort abziehen.

Ich nehm den Kühler, hake oben ein, weil ich sonst an die Schraube nicht ran komme (die ist auch schon fest geschraubt), hake unten ein, schraube fest und dann hängt das Ding trotzdem noch fast lose rum. Ich denke einfach die Kühlerschellen sind einfach zu groß 

Hier, so ist es fest, alles was drunter geht, also beide Schrauben innen passt nicht mehr rum. Beide außen ist zu lang.

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/3059/4nxp.jpg

Und ich denke die Löcher sind einfach viel zu groß, guck mal was man da für Luft hat, vor allem auch noch seitwärts

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/2830/ikhk.jpg


----------



## Deeron (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

So sieht meiner montiert aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast nicht zufällig Skype oder so, das man sich das mal anschauen könnte?

DIe Montage bei der Aufhängung ist schon etwas kniffelig, aber solche Probleme hab ich noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

Ja sry, ich hab es nicht so mit Pc-Fachbegriffen :p

Wie gesagt, so grob schaut das bei mir auch aus, kannste ja auf den Fotos sehen, aber bombenfest ist eben auch was anderes. Vllt ist da was verbogen oder so, ich kann es Dir nicht sagen. Aber sooooooo schwer ist das jetzt auch nicht, deswegen ging ich ja die ganze Zeit von einer falschen Halterung aus, weil man so viel da eben gar nicht falsch machen kann. Auf den Kopf gefallen bin ich ja auch nicht.

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass Schrauben umsetzen alles nur noch schlimmer macht. So wie ich es jetzt habe, ist das bisherige Optimum, aber trotzdem alles andere als fest. Würde ich den kompletten Kühler mit Halterung wieder umdrehen, würde die Schwerkraft den Kontakt wieder unterbrechen und meine CPU unendlich überhitzen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

ich hatte den arctic freezer extreme v2, wie deeron's, auch mal. mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die halteklammern nicht wirklich viel druch aufbauen. aber ich habe auch due äusseren löcher verwendet, da die inneren oder nur eines der inneren zu kurz gewesen wäre. 
du könntest versuchen, die bleche etwas hochzubiegen, damit die bei runterziehen durch die klammern mehr druck aufbauen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich hatte den arctic freezer extreme v2, wie deeron's, auch mal. mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die halteklammern nicht wirklich viel druch aufbauen. aber ich habe auch due äusseren löcher verwendet, da die inneren oder nur eines der inneren zu kurz gewesen wäre.
> du könntest versuchen, die bleche etwas hochzubiegen, damit die bei runterziehen durch die klammern mehr druck aufbauen.


 
Das könnte ich noch versuchen, aber das mache ich erst morgen. Heute definitiv keine Lust mehr  Das Ding macht mich verrückt. So wie es aussieht, hat es jetzt viel besser Kontakt. Meine CPU rennt auf 49 Grad im Idle. Später mal schauen, wie es unter Last aussieht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

49° idle klingt für mich zuviel. allerdings ist heute auch ein warmer tag  und ich bin wohl schon zu wakü-verwöhnt. hab knapp 50° last


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 49° idle klingt für mich zuviel. allerdings ist heute auch ein warmer tag  und ich bin wohl schon zu wakü-verwöhnt. hab knapp 50° last


 
Ich bin da gar nicht verwöhnt  Schließlich rannte die CPU seit 1,5 Jahren auf 60-70 Grad  Da sind 50 Grad Luxus. Ja, ich weiß, mein System muss verbessert werden. Ich hab nur 2*120er drin, vorne und hinten, die, die halt drin waren. Ich muss oben noch einen anbringen, weil der CPU-Kühler nach oben die Hitze abträgt und noch einen 140er an die Seite. Ich bin ja grad am Aufrüsten. Nächsten, übernächsten Monat kommt ein i5 3570 rein und ein neues Mainboard natürlich, Grafikkarte habe ich auch erst zu ner 7870 gewechselt, die reicht jetzt erstmal 1-2 Jahre. Für den Moment bin erstmal zufrieden, auch wenn ich das jetzt doch gern mal gelöst hätte...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche richtige Halterung für CPU-Kühler*

die halterung ist schon die richtige, nur halt nicht gerade gut abgemessen. wenn der händler das mitmacht, kauf dir das gleiche modell nochmal und probier aus, wie der sitzt. 

aber wenn du eh neukaufst, dann gleich vernünftig. dafür wäre allerdings gut zu wissen, wie viel polatz du von cpu-oberfläche bis zur gehäusewand hast. es gibt leider nur wenige platzsparende kühler mit 120mm lüfter.

bzgl temp: ein kollege hat auch etwa um die 50° im idle, mit boxed kühler. scheint also ein normaler wert zu sein. wobei die vergleichbarkeit nicht zwingend da ist. er hat nen phenom II x6.


----------

